# Rich Franklin Avi/Signature



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's time for a change, and figured I'd request only from the best.

*The Request:* Rich Franklin Avi/Signature

*Pictures:* You can surprise me.

*Title:* "Ace"

*Colors:* You can surprise me.

*Size:* You can surprise me.

*Avatar?:* Yes.

All attempts will receive +rep, and 50K credits for the one I use.


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Here's a sig. I'll sort you an avy when some time frees up...










edit: Here's an avy...


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

​


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's not that I don't really like the ones I've received thus far, but I want more choices. Therefore, I'll give 100K to the avi/signature I use.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)




----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

Michael,

I'm really diggin' that signature, but I don't have an avi to go with it.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Sig/avy is free of charge, btw. I never charge for my sigs and things.


----------



## UrbanBounca (Sep 13, 2009)

It's much appreciated, believe me. I believe I'm going to stick with my current avi, and use the signature you've created.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No prob, and you're welcome.


----------

